# Who should be given the last R4i



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a poll (and hopefully not spam) to ask gbatempers whether Rowan should be given the last R4i or not AS he finished the contest first in the very first hours

We hope this will make the gbatemp decision easier


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there one available then?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 27, 2010)

Give it to Rowan - he finished first, he deserves it


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

i saw someone vote before me... zero something
man tht was fast

Well true the prizes would be given based on a draw but special recognition is to be given to certain great individuals as above


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Give it to Rowan - he finished first, he deserves it


Yes. I approve this!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2010)

Redraw _would be more fair_, but I also think that Rowan deserves to get this one, not an easy task to finish this Hunt in few hours/first!

I voted YES.


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2010)

maybe it's just me being greedy (although, i dont see much need for an r4i so maybe not) but i'd go with a re-draw

as was even mentioned by staff before the results of the compo were released, different people are in different timezones so certain people completing the compo first isn't exactly fair to determine a winner anyway~


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2010)

That is true, however, completing the whole Hunt in just two hours is quite an achievement!


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> That is true, however, completing the whole Hunt in just two hours is quite an achievement!


who's to say another didn't complete it within minutes of seeing it when they woke up in their respective timezone?
(i know i didn't, i was stuck on the tempcast bit for quite a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's impossible to complete it within minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









If you have a guide in front of you, it would take up to hour just to go trough all the steps.


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it should be given to Rowan...the speed of that completion was...beyond impressive...


Spoiler: w00t



1500th post =DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 27, 2010)

Rowan should get it. 
He must be a genius to finish that fast


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

i really hope he does get it with this vote or anything though we need more... RS got 90% yes
we even got TP's approval


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 27, 2010)

No, a redraw is more fair


----------



## evandixon (Dec 27, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t270130-merry-tempmas?v...t&p=3334268

If it was a race, then however, Rowan would deserve it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to vote yes.

Because:

A) I don't really care as it's only an R4 and I never even completed the contest.

B) He finished it much to quickly to be human, if we don't give it to him he may become enraged and destroy us.


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I have to vote yes.
> 
> Because:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 27, 2010)

Redraw.
There's the time-zone issue. Person x could still have been sleeping while Rowan was solving the clues. If Person x was awake when Tempmas started, they could have finished before Rowan.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Redraw.
> There's the time-zone issue. Person x could still have been sleeping while Rowan was solving the clues. If Person x was awake when Tempmas started, they could have finished before Rowan.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a poll (and hopefully not spam) to ask gbatempers whether Rowan should be given the last R4i or not AS he finished the contest first in the very first hours

We hope this will make the gbatemp decision easier


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe all you people in weird time zones should move to some place that's awake at 9 AM EST!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 27, 2010)

West Coast US, nocturnal/doesn't really sleep for days at a time.  I don't see any issues here.
Also 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Time doesn't exist, clocks do."


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL?
Hundreds of people begun the hunt just minutes after it was posted.
Don't make all of yourselves so important. Just sayin'.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

the thing used here is assumption that MAYBE someone MAY have started late so MAYBE that person could have finished it faster... i ask anyone who has finished to tell me how long it took them
say Rowen started 15mins after the official announcement and that would make him finish the whole thing in 1hr 45mins... who finished the contest in 105mins? or even 120mins?

PS - it would seem the yes percentage has gone really low albeit still winning BUT what if rowan himself just wanted the 3ds and not the r4i... that would make "yes" useless


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2010)

since when the first not get the prize .. ? vote Yes


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe he's like Layton, and did it for the kicks.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 27, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Maybe he's like Layton, and did it for the kicks.


someone find Rowan and ask?


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that'd make sense.
Speculation ftw


----------



## Piggy Poo (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, why not? I believe he deserved it.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a question, when does the poll end?


----------



## dice (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd say no because of the reason SoulSnatcher gave.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted yes.

If I hadn't already won one I might have been greedy and said no


----------



## r3gR3t (Dec 27, 2010)

Give it to TheMan dudes, I wasn't able to do half of the quest thingui in like 4 hours and he did it two...


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 27, 2010)

To Rowan, he was the first.
Just give him that little appraticement. I mean, second and third don't matter, just give it to the one who fingured it first.
It's really more fair imho.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 27, 2010)

Since I also won a Wood R4i Gold, I have nothing to gain from a redraw and am impartial.

That being said, I think a redraw is the only fair option. While I don't mean to take away from Rowan's achievement in being able to finish the hunt first and in such a short amount of time, he was operating under the assumption that he could be the first to finish it. People who started the hunt later due to time zone differences or for other reasons would have operated under the assumption that they would definitely not be the first to finish, even though they might have had the ability to finish just as quickly from start to finish as Rowan did if they tried. Likewise, to take away a prize and automatically give it to someone means that the chances of winning that prize are less for each player than indicated.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

ahaa lacius, tht is still an opinion but it could not be true such tht rowan was just good enough to finish it quickly
the poll ends when the r4i's decision is made (confirmed)

PS - Maybe rowan is still laughing for which he cant answer right now


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> No. *It's NOT a race*. That would be unfair due to time zone differences.
> 
> I am not giving out anymore information.



This


----------



## Lacius (Dec 27, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> ahaa lacius, tht is still an opinion but it could not be true such tht rowan was just good enough to finish it quickly
> the poll ends when the r4i's decision is made (confirmed)
> 
> PS - Maybe rowan is still laughing for which he cant answer right now


I did not complete the Tempmas hunt in one sitting. Had I known that my chances of winning a Wood R4i Gold could could have been 100% depending on how quickly I did it, how I played would have been different. Also, timezones.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a poll (and hopefully not spam) to ask gbatempers whether Rowan should be given the last R4i or not AS he finished the contest first in the very first hours

We hope this will make the gbatemp decision easier


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 27, 2010)

yes lacius but imagine u being in a class doing an exam for 3hrs (say mathematics)...
one genius guy finishes the assignment in 1hr and the others finish in 2-3hrs but all of them pass
now, when its time to award randomly someone from those who passed, who definitely deserves something (keep in mind that finishing fastest was not a criteria for passing the exam) for his excellence at the subject

as the poll says, "no, a redraw is *more fair*" therefore to say 'yes' is an act of kindness *its christmas times*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 27, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> yes lacius but imagine u being in a class doing an exam for 3hrs (say mathematics)...
> one genius guy finishes the assignment in 1hr and the others finish in 2-3hrs but all of them pass
> now, when its time to award randomly someone from those who passed, who definitely deserves something (keep in mind that finishing fastest was not a criteria for passing the exam) for his excellence at the subject
> 
> as the poll says, "no, a redraw is *more fair*" therefore to say 'yes' is an act of kindness *its christmas times*


Let me change that a bit.
Let's say Class A does a 1 hour exam and Person A completes it in 30 minutes. The rest of the class completes it in an hour. The bell rings and another class comes in and does the same exam. Person B from Class B also completes it in 30 minutes yet the teacher awards Person A simply because he did the exam first. It would be unfair.


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like boobs


----------



## kaz_abdin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why not? Its not like it was his fault the contest was in favour of his timezone..


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

no because 
RESPECT THE TIME ZONES MAN


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 27, 2010)

but it is NOT A RACE. if it was i race, i would say give it to him. but this is a RANDOM price giveaway. first to finish it =/= get a prize. race =/= random. boobs =/= ass


----------



## Lacius (Dec 27, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> yes lacius but imagine u being in a class doing an exam for 3hrs (say mathematics)...
> one genius guy finishes the assignment in 1hr and the others finish in 2-3hrs but all of them pass
> now, when its time to award randomly someone from those who passed, who definitely deserves something (keep in mind that finishing fastest was not a criteria for passing the exam) for his excellence at the subject
> 
> as the poll says, "no, a redraw is *more fair*" therefore to say 'yes' is an act of kindness *its christmas times*


If all of the students received the same grades, then the genius is being awarded for finishing the fastest, which makes speed a criteria. Likewise, the award is an award for excellence; the Wood R4i Gold in question is a prize to be won in a drawing.

I agree that it would be great for Rowan to receive an award for finishing the hunt first. However, it is my opinion that the award should not be taken from the raffle prizes. It takes away from the probability of winning that was promised to all who finished the game.

Also, what SoulSnatcher said.


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 28, 2010)

are we factoring in any of the other winners that might have posted a desire/want to forfeit their prize, since 'doing it for the challenge' seems to be the case for one?  This topic goes on and on and on, like a perpetual rickroll.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 28, 2010)

Nobody was able to do it faster than Rowan in any timezone. Sleepers are losers ;-)


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 28, 2010)

just give th card to a poor user with a crappy card DONE


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok, so who has a NDSFire card they will send to blendtech? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piracy, will it blend?

EDIT: 

ohgod, I'm frightened now.  Come March, that madman WILL blend a 3ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 28, 2010)

I say no simply because the admins already clearly stated that finishing earlier gives *no advantage* whatsoever.   
I don't expect them to take back their word.

If they had said that whoever finished first would definitely win a prize, then maybe someone else would have finished first.  I don't know about anyone else, but I did not complete this contest in one sitting, I took many breaks to refresh my mind.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> To Rowan, he was the first.
> Just give him that little appraticement. I mean, second and third don't matter, just give it to the one who fingured it first.
> It's really more fair imho.


I was third and I won an R4i anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno...redraw?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 29, 2010)

i wonder why 64% voted yes... i guess sentiments overpower reasoning
a quick question to mods, whats the decision so far? giving something else (special) to rowan would be good... this last r4i be redrawn


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2010)

lol didnt notice this whole discussion. I find it quite humorous how annoyed people are getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but really glad to be getting the R4i


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont see why not


----------



## Sterling (Dec 29, 2010)

Uhm, how were the prizes given out again?

Well, if the mods already stated that this wasn't a race, what reason would people in other time zones have to rush to finish it? I say give it to him. He obviously had the skill and dedication to finish it as quickly as he did, so why not reward him for doing it in this record time. This goes double because it was specifically stated that it was not a race, yet he spent two hours (Possibly with out breaks) with his eyes practically glued to the screen.


----------



## dice (Dec 30, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Uhm, how were the prizes given out again?
> 
> Well, if the mods already stated that this wasn't a race, what reason would people in other time zones have to rush to finish it? I say give it to him. He obviously had the skill and dedication to finish it as quickly as he did, so why not reward him for doing it in this record time. This goes double because it was specifically stated that it was not a race, yet he spent two hours (Possibly with out breaks) with his eyes practically glued to the screen.



The point is that it's possible that someone who WOKE UP 5 hours later than Rowan started and finished the competition and less time. We just don't know!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 31, 2010)

nobody has said that he finished in less than 2hrs time at the moment, dice... though i go with redraw now (justice FTW)


----------

